# train from Heidesheim to Franfurt by train every day?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Can anyone help me find out the cost of commuting via train from Heidesheim to Frankfurt every day? I've checked the Deutche Bahn site and find that it says tickets are not available to buy online.

I gather that this is a not uncommon commute, taking about an hour, but am uncertain if there are any sorts of monthly tickets one can buy. I'll be traveling to attend a class in Frankfurt for one month, in March of next year. Trying to figure out my budget and whether it is worth investing in a "Probe" Bahn 25 or 50 card for the discount. 

Would appreciate any help that can be offered.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

When I check bahn.de, trains and tickets are available.
For monthly tickets, ask at the train station counters.
Bahncard is worth it in most cases.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

it's probably better to look at the RMV website and take a regular monthly ticket.
I did a quick check and it looks like it is ~130EUR per month, but better to check
yourself.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just tried the Deutsche Bahn website bahn.de and could book the daily return at 32€ a day. Even using a mobile ticket. Obviously monthly would be cheaper but you best buy that at a station booking office as you are likely to need a foto ID. A 25-50 Bahncard is not really worth it for 1 month.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Vronchen, the RMV site is what I needed...thanks! I couldn't find prices (or buy an online ticket) for the regional trains on the Bahn.de site and was panicking at the idea of paying 30 euros a day for a month (might in fact have been 60 euros!). 

DB has a 4-month temporary "Probe" bahn card for either 25 euros for a 25% discount or 95 euros for a 50% discount that have proven to be worthwhile to me on IC travel in the past. Does anyone know if the discounts apply to regional trains as well? I'm assuming the discount does not apply to monthly tickets, so I'm wondering if I'm better off with the card and daily tickets or the monthly ticket (can't find a price for it online). I will actually be in Germany for longer than the one month that I'll be commuting to the course I'm taking in Frankfurt. Once it's completed, I expect to spend an additional 1-2 months in the country and will be doing at least some additional trail travel, so I thought one or the other temporary bahn cards might be a good deal.

Thanks for your help, all!


----------

